# Berwick on Tweed and Spittal



## grahamtowa (May 27, 2006)

Wonder if anyone can help here. Am writing about the fairly small scale fishing industry of Spittal. It's a project that I was busy with last winter, and am only now finding the time to continue with it.
Does anyone have any info or old photos relating to this? Thank you, Graham


----------



## pier (Apr 22, 2008)

hi graham

happy new year to you and family from cks


----------

